# Found a Ferret Nation on craigslist for $160



## graphite (Apr 6, 2011)

Is this a good deal? it comes with a hammock, water bottle, ferret litter and food (wont use the food cuz my ferrets eat raw meat), lock on crocks, and ferret treats. the cage would eventually house my six males (rats, that is). What do you think? I'm gonna go for it, I contacted the guy and he said he'd hold it until thursday morning when I get paid. (I begged lol)


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

If the cage is in pretty good condition then yes I would go for it!! Good for you!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

A ferret nation off Ferret.com is like $130, or $140, and with shipping would be a little over $160 (let me know if I am wrong on the shipping part). If its in like New condition, yeah, if not. I would probably skip it. Still a good find.


----------



## graphite (Apr 6, 2011)

a double is that cheap? geeze.


----------



## LadyAithne (Sep 3, 2012)

None of the doubles I found on Ferret.com were that cheap - especially with accessories I think it's a great deal! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## LadyAithne (Sep 3, 2012)

I only say that because I've been looking for cages for weeks the single on ferret.com is 139. 

I do have a double decker FN, btw, and I love it! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## graphite (Apr 6, 2011)

well i forgot to mention it was a double, so thats my bad.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

It's not a bad price for a double in very, very good condition. The used CNs and FNs I have here I paid more like $100 for - $120 for one that had immaculate pans.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh, its a double. then that is a Fantastic Price. The way you worded it made it seem like a single. Double FN new are around $250.


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

There WAS a deal on Ferret.com for a 180 dollar Double Ferret nation, but It's gone now sadly. So I say go for it!!


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

I found practically new double ferret nation for $70!!!! I just wish we had the money and space! Depending on my paycheck this next week we might get it and put it in storage..but bills come first.


----------



## graphite (Apr 6, 2011)

lucky! they are NEVER that cheap around here


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

Its been on there for a a couple months now too..but not in the pet section so people dont know its there.


----------



## graphite (Apr 6, 2011)

Well I got it, and like many new ferret nation owners will say.... ITS MASSIVE!! Haha I had to rearrange my bedroom to make it fit. I wanted to put it in my closet, but I have a 40 gallon breeder tank with my boyfriend's turtle in there ><" The cage is brand spankin new too! The four boys in there dont know what to do with themselves, they just lay around all day.


----------

